# Ferrari Chaser/eater Â£15k



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lads














Â£15k this Honda can reach 175mph
















Kinda like a Seiko, dumping on a R**e*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmm Came out in 1991 I think, handling tuned by Mr Senna, awsome cars. 15K though







Would have to be a high miler first generation.....New ones are over 60K ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it's a bit more than Â£15k Bryan







The last I heard a new Honda NSX (now discontinued by Honda







) was about Â£60k. Vicki Butler-Henderson test drove one on this weeks 5th Gear and I'd be happy with either VB-H or the NSX to be honest


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This does my head in







Why not buy an R1 for Â£5k and piss on all cars and then sell it and get your money back.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

According to Parker's, a poor condition, eight year old NSX 3.0 V6 Auto is apparently worth around Â£14K-16K in a private deal.

A reasonably new (say, five years old) NSX 3.2 V6 Coupe with manual transmission in good condition's going to set you back at least Â£25K I reckon. Still, that's a lot of car for the money.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've been thinking of fitting Nitrous Oxide to my car, any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I've been thinking of fitting Nitrous Oxide to my car, any thoughts on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Roy.

It's illegal on the road


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I've been thinking of fitting Nitrous Oxide to my car, any thoughts on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Bridlington


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking of fitting Nitrous Oxide to my car, any thoughts on this ?
> ...


I think it is legal Andy but I'm not doing it now as Jason has put me off.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I met a couple of hot-rodders from the States who fitted nitrous oxide kits to their cars. The main reason they did it was to make them go faster than the various imports from Europe and Japan. They still don't go round corners though


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it is illegal.

For bikes anyway.

I know a V-Max owner who has nitrous fitted but he never has it connected on the road.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just had a look on a few sites and this is what I have found.











> However Injecting nitrous oxide into your engine in whilst driving on a public road can not really be commented on as we can not find any law against this but at the same time we cant find one that permits it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I expect when you use it it will make you break several motoring laws very rapidly anyway


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah I just did the same search and can find nothing conclusive.

I'm just going by what a dealer I know told me.

That said, if it is legal, it would be interesting to hear what your insurers have to say about it.

"Any alterations or modifications to the vehicle ? "


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it's not a wise idea without upgrading the crank and big end bearings. Toyotas are solid but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Afriend of mine picked up a cheap 3.0L BMW M3 engine that had sent a piston into a valve as a result of NoS.


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Nitrous is not in itself illegal. Completely nuts for the road, though, and your insurers will cancel your cover. Even if you got specialist insurance cover, there is a big problem with NOS. You can't run the engine with it on all the time, obviously, so when you switch on the laughing gas you get a huge burst of extra power, often more than 100bhp extra in a sudden burst. This has two effects:

First, it very soon shags your engine, unless you've completely rebuilt it to take the stress.

Second, it probably won't come to that, as you'll crash. Sudden burst of power, car doing anything other than dead straight = car sized hole in nearest hedge.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

I've been thinking of fitting Nitrous Oxide to my car, any thoughts on this ?

--------------------

Roy

I'm thinking of fitting it to my car too - mine will be in order to quell the back seat riot of my two little people


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Now Mr ROY









I wonder are you the Bridlington Boyracer Gangmaster
















Cars and watches always go hand in hand. Time your Bridliington laps in Style n precision







where a











Jules said:


> I've been thinking of fitting Nitrous Oxide to my car, any thoughts on this ?
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


----------

